# New event questions



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey Gator,
The best event that I have ever been to was Danville VA.  The reason that I liked it the best was it had huge pin oad trees around the whole are.  There wasnt a "unshaded" spot around.  It was done on grass instead of a parking lot which was great on the feet and back.  

As far as the RV question.  I have seen some with RV's next to them and some where you had too park them else where.  We dont have one.  We just pitch a tent.  

Hope this is some help and GOOD luck with it.  Sounds like a great competiton.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 21, 2005)

The few comps I have been to, the main complaint, well not the main complaint but definetly in the top 5 is ICE and WATER, followed by elctricity to some extent. 

If you could have someone going around on golf carts or similar vehicle delivering ice, that's great. Water in several different locations, not just one central spot. Large generators for those that need them.

Prize money appears that it is starting to be an issue with rising gas prices and all, whether the prize money is sufficient to make ends meet or break even, if a team wins.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 21, 2005)

I echo both of these gentlemen's comments. It is not so much about prize money as fun and comfort. Also, if there are big centrally located bins full of free beer, cannibus, and hashish it would help!


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 21, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I echo both of these gentlemen's comments. It is not so much about prize money as fun and comfort. Also, if there are big centrally located bins full of free beer, cannibus, and hashish it would help!



A Q-Fest at the Woodman's sounds like an interesting get together!

I'll bring the chips and dip!

Jack


----------

